# Next Payday - Thanksgiving?



## Dream Baby (Nov 19, 2020)

I have direct deposit and normally get paid Thursdays. However my next payday is Thanksgiving so when do I get paid? Thanks.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 19, 2020)

Thursday, the deposit usually goes through around 10 PM EST on Wednesday.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 26, 2020)

I won’t see mine until tomorrow morning.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 26, 2020)

Recently check my checking balances and it’s -$2.97 dollars until tomorrow payday. No I don’t have NSF on my banking account.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 27, 2020)

Update: I got paid on Wednesday morning.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 27, 2020)

I got on Thursday morning .


----------

